# My Hedgehog is squeaking?



## Emma_Grace (Dec 28, 2011)

When I put him back in his viv he stands there & makes a strange squeaking noise that he seems to force out his body making it shudder forwards at the same time? Is this a sad squeak? What could it mean?


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

What's a viv?


----------



## Emma_Grace (Dec 28, 2011)

A vivarium


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Vivs are VERY popular in the UK.  Sounds like he's missing you/wanting back out.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

My first thought was Vivian... and I was confused. Haha :lol:


----------

